# Nvidia 3D-Vision flackert alle paar sekunden



## WillyWonka (8. April 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir heute ein Samsung SyncMaster 2233rz und das nvidia 3D-Vision Kit gekauft. Jetzt hab ich alles installiert (grafikkartentreiber und die 3D-brillentreiber), doch wenn ich etwas Spiele (bzw. sobald die Brille aktiviert wird) flackern die Gläser ca. alle 2-3sek für wenige ms auf.

Mein System besteht aus:
Grafikkarte: GeForce gtx 260
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 8550 (3 CPU's)
Speicher: 3GB

Ich habe folgendes überprüft:
-Mein Bildschirm läuft auf 120Hz und ist warmgelaufen
-Die Grafiktreiber sind aktuell
-Die Raumbeleuchtung stimmt (auch komplett ohne Lichtquelle flackerts)

Ich denke es könnte an der Sync liegen, aber wie löst man das Problem?


mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

Da wäre erstmal die Frage, welche SPiele Du spielst. Eine GTX 260 reicht zwar für aktuelle Spiele gut aus, aber bei 3DVision muss die ja im grunde doppelt so viel können: wenn die Karte in "normalem" 3D, also für 60Hz, um die 60FPS schafft, dann sind es für das 3D mit 120Hz nur effektiv 30FPS, weil jedes Auge ja nur jedes zweite Bild zu sehen bekommt. Vlt ist die Karte für die Spiele und die von Dir getroffenen Einstellungen also einfach nur zu langsam?


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. April 2010)

Meinst du vll das ganz normale "shuttern" der Brille?


----------



## Boti261980 (9. April 2010)

@ Herbboy

So schauts aus!
Man braucht für "echte" 60FPS, 120FPS, wobei es ab "echte" 40FPS erträglich ist!
Wenn auch nicht zu lange, aber auf Grund von Epileptischen (was für ein Wort!) Anfällen sollte man eh nicht länger als 90min am Stück spielen.



€: V-Sync und Dreifach Puffer aktivieren.


----------



## NCphalon (9. April 2010)

Was ein Wort und dann auchnoch falsch (Das 1. "t" is zuviel)^^

@Willy: Mess mal mit Fraps die fps während dem Spielen und poste sie hier. Wenn die auch bei den Fehlern über 30-40 sind und alles richtig konfiguriert ist würd ich mir mal über einen Umtausch Gedanken machen.


----------

